# Meow!!!!



## Taylor99 (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey guys, I been on the board for a while but haven't had the chance to post. I want to introduce myself, my name is Maria but everybody calls me Tina and I have 3 gorgeous kitty by the name of Princess, Pitufo and Gordo. I live in Miami and hopefully I can make some new friends here at the cat forum. I will post some pics of my beautiful babies later on!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Can't wait to see those pics!


----------



## BelfiCat (Aug 28, 2004)

Hey Maria, you've almost got the same name as me! just add an m at the end!

welcome to the board, I'm sure you'll love it here, I do! Can't wait for the pictures!


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## Taylor99 (Nov 11, 2004)

Thank you for welcome me in.


----------



## Misery (Oct 18, 2004)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Bet you can't tell we like pics! :wink: Looking forward to seeing some of yours.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

welcome to the forums


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forums Maria


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Warm Holiday Welcome to the forum! Hope to see pixs of your kitties! 8)


----------

